# .



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone who got a real dsi today i need to ask u a question so pm me if u want 2


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2009)

PM Tyeforce or Bita. they both got a Dsi.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

k cool but if yuo have one then answer but thanks


----------



## JamesBertie (Apr 5, 2009)

i have one


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

UGH i di someone thats hasent registered their dsi on club nintendo PLEASE


----------



## Nigel (Apr 5, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

First of all, you don't get Club Nintendo Coins for registering consoles. You only get Coins for registering games. The only thing registering a console does is extend your warranty. And even if it did give you Coins, I'm saving up to get Hanafuda cards. Sorry.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone else???


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

i need points BAD!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> *First of all, you don't get Club Nintendo Coins for registering consoles.* You only get Coins for registering games. The only thing registering a console does is extend your warranty. And even if it did give you Coins, I'm saving up to get Hanafuda cards. Sorry.


^^^


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Go out and buy your own?

Or does that make too much sense?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

I still can't believe people are buying that thing...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to break it to you, but asking for game codes is like asking for money. One Ninty Club Point is equal to US$1. Ever notice how DS Games get you 30 points and they cost $29.99, Wii Fit gives you 80 Points and it costs US$79.99, Wii games give you 50 points and they cost $49.99 and WiiWare/VC games give you 10 Points and most applicable WiiWare/VC are 1000 Wii Points which equal to $10.00 ?


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

OK everyone i need 2 talk 2 people that r nice and dont ridicule me


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for the effect of hoping it'll sink it.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> OK everyone i need 2 talk 2 people that r nice and dont ridicule me


We're not ridiculing you. We're telling you that no one will give codes.

Also, 



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

omg just stop i want 2 ask people who are nice


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> omg just stop i want 2 ask people who are nice


They're not going to. All you'd do is increase their DSi warranty, so stop asking.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

well one guy gave me his codebut he told me he already registered  it and some ppl mite be club nintendo members


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> omg just stop i want 2 ask people who are nice


/facepalm.jpg

<big>*<big><big><big><big><big>
You don't get Club Nintendo Coins for registering consoles.</big></big></big></big></big>*</big>


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

this is on the club nintendo website so shut up if u dont believe me      Earn Coins now! What are Coins? NEW: Earn 160 Coins today by registering your newly purchased Nintendo DSi! To earn these Coins you must complete all three of the following steps: (1) register your serial number, (2) complete a quick survey and (3) link your Nintendo DSi to your DSi Shop account (wireless broadband internet connection required). Enter your Nintendo DSi serial number below and we'll walk you through the process.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 5, 2009)

In the Uk you get points on Club Nintendo for registering consoles


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> this is on the club nintendo website so shut up if u dont believe me      Earn Coins now! What are Coins? NEW: Earn 160 Coins today by registering your newly purchased Nintendo DSi! To earn these Coins you must complete all three of the following steps: (1) register your serial number, (2) complete a quick survey and (3) ]HOT DAMN. That shut me up.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

yes I WON SOOOOOOOO HA!!!!


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

so does anyone hav a new dsi i can register please


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> yes I WON SOOOOOOOO HA!!!!


But you still aren't getting any points.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

maybe not because of u but other people mite give me theirs


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

and u get 160 club nintendo coins for registering it


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, someone will give you the serial number for THEIR DSi so YOU can get free stuff.

Fat chance.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Apr 5, 2009)

o i forgot the dsi came out today lol thnx for reminding me i mite get 1 should i?


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> maybe not because of u but other people mite give me theirs


Because on a site full of children, everyone wants to dump their cash on you.

Here's a thought: Go out and buy your own games and DSi and register those.  You get the points and the product.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

wow dragorium go away plz NoW!


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

yea akmaruan u shud and maybe give me the code if yur not a club nintendo member


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Why because I'm making logical sense?

Nobody's going to give it to you, you may as well just give up while you're ahead.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

It's so hard to hold down shift past the first letter, but it seems you came through and pushed it down just in time for the last.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sorry to break it to you, but asking for game codes is like asking for money. <big>*One Ninty Club Point is equal to US$1*</big>. Ever notice how DS Games get you 30 points and they cost $29.99, Wii Fit gives you 80 Points and it costs US$79.99, Wii games give you 50 points and they cost $49.99 and WiiWare/VC games give you 10 Points and most applicable WiiWare/VC are 1000 Wii Points which equal to $10.00 ?


^^^^^^

EDIT: @ -C*-:  Lol, I <3 you.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sorry to break it to you, but asking for game codes is like asking for money. One Ninty Club Point is equal to US$1. Ever notice how DS Games get you 30 points and they cost $29.99, Wii Fit gives you 80 Points and it costs US$79.99, Wii games give you 50 points and they cost $49.99 and WiiWare/VC games give you 10 Points and most applicable WiiWare/VC are 1000 Wii Points which equal to $10.00 ?


how do you register vc?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buy an applicable game and it just randomly appears in your account after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

omg go away dumb haters


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> omg go away dumb haters


*<big>We aren't hating on you. We're telling you the truth. No one will give you their codes because that's like giving away $160 to a complete stranger! Like I said, 1 Club Point is equal to $1.</big>*


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> comptongnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but omg mabe nto u but sone1 els omg go awa


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright T_T


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm nice, but not give away free stuff to random people on the internet nice. 

I don't know of anyone who is...


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awh, it was sarcasm.

You know I want you to stay.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

ok watever gosh


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I'm nice, but not give away free stuff to random people on the internet nice.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who is...


Jubs and Cleck.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

im gessing u wer mocking me *C


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! 
I feel whole again!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 5, 2009)

cant u just buy ur own dsi already... no one is going to give their serial number to you so just stop asking...


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FREE.

Services count as payment.

*donates money to starving artists*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 5, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's different, this is just some random person that no one knows.

Jubs and Cloak had at least talked to the person before


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ur the biggest noob ever 

u deserve to be


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True enough.


----------



## -C*- (Apr 5, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, actually...

...I'll keep my PayPal history out of this.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Ur the biggest noob ever
> 
> u deserve to be


*<big>I wouldn't be talking if I were you.</big>*


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me nither me neither


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

wow acwwfreak


----------



## Nate (Apr 5, 2009)

if i gt 1 i wuldv gav it 2 u cuz ur col bt i ddnt so sry


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

im not the one asking for 160 dollars that u cANT EVEN GET!!!!!1


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

im done


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

i have a dsi  but not giving u it


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> im not the one asking for 160 dollars that u cANT EVEN GET!!!!!1


Lol, you can't get that amount either.
Hell, you can't even get $20.

Zing.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

wow i dont yur dumb dsi just the code and i already kno yur not givin me that sooooo


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

travistd ids rite


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG!!

YOU _DO_ GET COINS FROM IT!!

<big><big>160!!</big></big>

Now I can finally get those Hanafuda cards!! :gyroidsideways:


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOW    I TOLD EVERYONE THAT BUT NOOOOOO THEY DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OMG!!
> 
> YOU _DO_ GET COINS FROM IT!!
> 
> ...


Lol, how much did you buy you DSi? $159.99?


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 5, 2009)

*opens  Dsi


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$169.99


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOW    I TOLD EVERYONE THAT BUT NOOOOOO THEY DONT BELIEVE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


CONGRATS. YOU'RE STILL NOT GETTING A SERIAL NUMBER! HOW DOES THAT MAKE YOU FEEL?  B)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

comptongnome, no one in their right mind would give you 160 Coins that they could have. Sorry, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 5, 2009)

wow acwwfreak      o yur cool


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Well, that roughly amounts to $1.00+ for a point. Which is still real money. So comptognome, stop asking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get the other ten back for the DSi Shop apparently.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that makes sense! I already got WarioWare: Snapped! with 500 of the 1,000 Nintendo Points they give you.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does make sense.  Quick, get Space Invaders Get Even!


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 5, 2009)

lol i have 1


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 5, 2009)

I want that alluminum DS stylus.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Dead thread is dead. Way to liven it up >_>


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 6, 2009)

I wish I had one. My mom won't give me the LAST $20 (my allowance) I need for a DSi, so I don't have one. She thinks it looks stupid. I think it's cool.

P.S. The flame war needs to stop. C'mon, the guy already knows about the things that you're flaming about, so leave him alone! Jeez, how about a little bit of hospitality here? comptongnome is new here (been here less than a month- I consider that new), so again, cut him some slack. Stop ganging up on a newbie here. So, if you're gonna flame someone, don't. Try being nice for once.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 7, 2009)

ya i think you would have to be really rich or nice to give you the code!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Resetti 4 Prez said:
			
		

> I wish I had one. My mom won't give me the LAST $20 (my allowance) I need for a DSi, so I don't have one. She thinks it looks stupid. I think it's cool.
> 
> P.S. The flame war needs to stop. C'mon, the guy already knows about the things that you're flaming about, so leave him alone! Jeez, how about a little bit of hospitality here? comptongnome is new here (been here less than a month- I consider that new), so again, cut him some slack. Stop ganging up on a newbie here. So, if you're gonna flame someone, don't. Try being nice for once.


It had already stopped.

And if newbie runs around acting stupid, we gang up. And we tried being nice the first two pages.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> It had already stopped.
> 
> And if newbie runs around acting stupid, we gang up. *And we tried being nice the first two pages.*


"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you." Familiar?

We need to help newbies when they ask silly questions. Why gang up? Because it's fun? That's sad that for you to have fun, you need to go on an internet forum and make fun of people. Why don't you go play the game that this web site was created for, hm?

Oh my God! A whole two pages! Why don't you...hm, I don't know... *try harder!* If the person still doesn't get your point, move on. Don't ridicule him or her.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Resetti 4 Prez said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Resetti 4 Prez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're just mean.


----------

